# Confused about Xorg ports changes in UPDATING



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2014)

In /usr/ports/UPDATING for 20140416, it states the default version has been switched in FreeBSD 10-STABLE and FreeBSD 9-STABLE. However, it also states this affects "users of x11/xorg graphics/dri graphics/libGL and related ports". But I have a machine on FreeBSD 9-RELEASE so does this affect that machine now? Or do I need to wait?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2014)

It does not affect the -RELEASE levels.  All it means is that those running 9- and 10-STABLE now have the newer Xorg by default.


----------



## srobert (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm on RELEASE-10.0, but I skimmed over the part about it being for STABLE. I think I took some unnecessary steps for that part.  But the more serious problem for me was the UPDATING entry that followed that one. I'm pretty sure that it originally said 
	
	



```
# portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut
```
 which eventually caused me to be unable to start Xorg.  After hacking out a workaround (thank goodness I still had a working console and w3m), I checked again and it said 
	
	



```
# portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut -r libxcb
```
 Later I checked one more time and it said 
	
	



```
... but some animals are more equal than others.
```
 Memory is a funny thing. Maybe that's what it always said.


----------



## scottro (Apr 19, 2014)

It's somewhat confusing, at least to me.  For what it's worth, if you're on FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-whatever, if you don't specify WITH_NEW_XORG, you get version 1.7. whatever.  

I don't know if it's me getting old and cranky (and less able to understand) or if the quality of documentation has just generally gotten worse--it's rather unclear, IMHO, and I suspect that many will miss the fact that it's STABLE, not RELEASE.   Also, it doesn't bother to say what version it is being switched from and to, although, in context, it does at least imply that the version is being upgraded.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 21, 2014)

> We are preparing an alternate pkg(8) repository with packages built with WITH_NEW_XORG. The goal is to ease the usage of the KMS drivers and move forward with the graphics stack updates. The main pkg(8) repository will still use the default setting (WITH_NEW_XORG set on head, but not on the stable branches).
> 
> This will pave the way to the deprecation ofWITH_NEW_XORG and the removal of the older stack. The current plan is to do this after 10.0-RELEASE End-of-Life, scheduled on January 31st, 2015. By that time, the only supported releases will be 8.4-RELEASE, 9.3-RELEASE and 10.1-RELEASE. FreeBSD 9.3 and 10.1 will be fully equipped to work with the newer stack.


(source)


----------



## scottro (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you @Beastie, that helps clarify things.


----------

